# Poppy has been to the hairdressers



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Poppy has been back to the groomers. So I have taken a few pictures. Here are a couple of them.

Think she went a bit short this time 



















Simon and Poppy


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Short but Poppy has such a sweet face she can carry it off


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Agree such a ladylike Cockapoo .. look at those eyes ... oh and I love her coat colouring, bet Poppy is so soft. 

Enjoy your sweet smelling Poppy Simon


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Very cute and love the colour of her coat


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Poppy has such a cute face she can carry off the short look  Love her collar  x


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Thanks, everyone. she is adorable as are all cockapoos. She seems to love posing for the camera 
I'm used to the length now, but I still like the shaggy dog look!!

Simon and Poppy


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Poppy does have a cute face .... her coat looks like velvet now.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

She looks so cute and I love the moleskin feel no more mats!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Pretty Poppy - It is amazing what you find under the shaggy pile of fluff! Treacle is booked in soon - YIKES!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Poppy is definitely posing for the camera, but so she should. She's lovely


----------



## lizzysmudge (Oct 24, 2011)

She looks lovely Simon. Smudge had her first cut last week, she is all lovely and fluffy! Quite good they cut it short, means it will last longer..........that could be quite good considering how expensive it is to get them groomed, might last a couple,of extra weeks! Omg I sound tight!!


----------

